# hide cmd in a bat



## gameplayer10 (Aug 18, 2005)

Is there a command that you that you can put is there that hides the command prompt when you runa bat file


----------



## devil_himself (Apr 7, 2007)

Have a look

http://www.joeware.net/freetools/tools/quiet/index.htm
http://www.ericphelps.com/batch/samples/invisible.txt


----------



## saroosh2008 (Apr 19, 2008)

This batch run at any time to check the number of partitions on a system and check and record the free space for each partition. This information is to be stored in a text file on the server using the computer name and data as the name of the file


----------



## devil_himself (Apr 7, 2007)

saroosh2008 , Please Start Your Own Thread


----------

